
Getting Started with Profile Guided Optimization - ingve
http://textslashplain.com/2016/01/10/getting-started-with-profile-guided-optimization/
======
zamalek
Remember that your corpus must consist of a very wide range of scenarios. PGO,
unsurprisingly, shares some pitfalls with supervised learning. Too few
scenarios and your binary will excel at those scenarios but do terribly at
others.

